# Omg what did i just buy!! I just got 6 bikes!



## LaRissa Daugherty (Aug 25, 2011)

getting more pictures tom morn! Soooo happy!!


----------



## LaRissa Daugherty (Aug 25, 2011)

*I also gotthis sexy boy!! Now what is he?*



  this is silver sexy!


----------



## schwinning! at the disco (Aug 25, 2011)

The fifth one is def a Schwinn.. Maybe a Typhoon? Hope I helped!


----------



## SailorMac (Aug 25, 2011)

*Bike #3*

Image 3 looks like a 50's Schwinn Starlet.


----------



## SailorMac (Aug 25, 2011)

*Bike #4*

Image 4 looks like a 60s JC Higgins, Sears or Murray all built by Murray of Ohio.


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 25, 2011)

Picture #1 is a 49 to mid-50's Hornet.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi, ho; somebody liked their baskets!

#6 looks Murray-built JC Higgins as well, 58-63.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 25, 2011)

Not bad at all...buying vintage bikes by the "six pack"! Think some of those bikes saw newspaper route service?

Dave


----------



## LaRissa Daugherty (Aug 26, 2011)

*BEtter pix up today! #2??*

I cant wait to look deeper @ #2. I will be getting that one @ 5:00pm. They say it is the oldest one? They say around 38... Idk but im excited!


----------



## schwinning! at the disco (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome!  Tell us how it goes!


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 26, 2011)

*wachoo got!*

You now have a vintage bicycle collection and have reached "advanced" level with that purchase!  Congratulations and welcome to the club!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 27, 2011)

The red men's with the tank looks to be made by Murray, early-mid 60s, though it has a chainring from an AMF. The maroon bike after it is also made by murray, but a late 70s-early 80s, looks to have Western Flyer badging. The chrome one is a 1961-63 JCH Flightliner. It should have 'MOD 502' stamped on the rear axle dropout, on the brake arm side. The second number will be the catalog #, probably in the 46000 range, which will tell the year.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 27, 2011)

I've never thought of a boy's frame Spaceliner-or any bike as "sexy" LOL! But what I can tell you is that it is a Sears Spaceliner. The rack can be found with some searching, but the tank (depending what year and style) can go for $20 to up to $150, the tail light alone for the rack is about $50, the lens doubles that price very easily.


----------

